# [SOLVED] How to upgrade to Android 4.0



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have too Android devices that came out in the past month/week and wanted to know:

How do I update them to Android 4.0?

Two Devices:

Samsung Galaxy Player 5 (MP3)
HTC Rezound (Verzion)

Thanks!

I do understand that it is up to the provider to give me the update but what do I have to do? Contact them? How do they send it to my MP3 player?


----------



## priby (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: How to upgrade to Android 4.0*

If the provider give you an update it should happen automaticaly. You'll get notification. If not, you have another choice - XDA developers.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How to upgrade to Android 4.0*

HTC has confirmed the Rezound will be getting ICS. Now it's all about a waiting game. It will notify you automatically on your phone when the update starts to roll out to devices.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to upgrade to Android 4.0*

Alright. Cool.

What about my Samsung? Will Samsung send it though Wifi? (Lets say they will send it to all devices)


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: How to upgrade to Android 4.0*

It's highly doubtful the player will get ICS. There are rumors floating around that many developers will be porting ICS over to the player though. So if you really wanted ICS, you could look into rooting it and installing custom ROM's.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to upgrade to Android 4.0*

Alright thanks for the help!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You're welcome :smile:


----------

